# RTNETLINK Operation not supported (solved)

## apryan

When running "/sbin/tc -s -d qdisc ls dev eth0" I am getting a not supported error almost as if the feature wasn't enabled in the kernel. Yet upon checking the kernel config it shows up and is listed.

```
# /sbin/tc -s -d qdisc ls dev eth0 

RTNETLINK answers: Operation not supported

Dump terminated
```

I did check my latest kernel config and verified NETLINK was set to y:

```
# cat /boot/config-2.6.24-hardened-r2 |grep NETLINK

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE is not set
```

The full config is here:

http://www.tentric.com/~anthony/config-2.6.24-hardened-r2

any thoughts?

*edit. I just enabled "CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER" and that didn't fix the problem.

FIXED.... Had to add NET_SCH_INGRESS and CONFIG_NET_SCHED

```
Portage 2.1.5_rc10 (hardened/amd64/multilib, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.24-hardened-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-hardened-r2 x86_64 Dual-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 2214 HE

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 19 Jun 2008 19:45:03 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6, 2.5.2-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.4

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.62

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r4

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks loadpolicy parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

MAKEOPTS="-j12"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi aim amd64 apache2 apm avi berkdb bzlib cairo caps cracklib crypt curl encode exim extensions fam flash ftp gd gif gnutls gstreamer gtk2 hardened icq imagemagick imap innodb ithreads jpeg justify lcms mbox midi ming mng mpeg msql multilib mysql nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl pam pic postgres python quicktime quotas readline sqlite ssl szip tcltk tcpd theora threads tiff tokenizer truetype urandom usb vhosts xml xorg xsl xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x    ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3    trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

